# Hooking up dishnetwork and home theater/dvd to tv



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

Not sure which forum to post this in.

I plan on hooking up a 5.1 surround sound home theater system with dvd player to my new SD Sony tv with component video cables. I just came across a thread about using S-video cables and that you need seperate audio hook up. Would I also need seperate audio hookup with my component video cables or is the audio included with component video cables?

Also, I plan on using an S-video cable to hook up my dish 721 receiver to my tv. I was planning on using an optical audio cable from the 721 to the home theater system for dish sound.

Then, I guess I just have to switch inputs on my tv to either play dvd or satellite.

I just happened to think while typing this that the component video cables from home theater to tv would not need audio as the sound would be played out of the home theater system rather than the tv==correct?

I must be overthinking this. It is giving me a headache.

This is what I am figuring:

Home theater/dvd connected to tv with component video cables.
721 video connected to tv with S-video cable.
721 sound connected to home theater with optical audio cable. 
All sound for home theater/dvd or 721 played through home theater speakers.
Switch inputs on tv remote for playing either dvd or 721.

Does this sound correct?

In the past all I have had is coax connections--not much thinking involved!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like you have it figured out, Gary. Good luck, and let us know if you hit a snag. Hope your headache is gone.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

gary s said:


> This is what I am figuring:
> 
> Home theater/dvd connected to tv with component video cables.
> 721 video connected to tv with S-video cable.
> ...


Your thinking is sound :hurah: and is essentially how my system is set up.

There is another possibility if you really want to avoid switching inputs on the TV. Some A/V receivers have component video switching and some of those will upconvert from composite or S-video to component. Leave the TV on component and let the A/V receiver deal with where the signal is coming from. I don't know how the conversion affects PQ so you may want to try both ways.

Friends don't let friends hook up using RF ch 3 and mono sound.

Get ready to enjoy your new system and the benefits of a little thinking.


----------



## gary s (Jun 30, 2003)

Thanks for the replies!

Good to know it should work as planned.

Now I just have to wait _patiently_, which I'm not very good at, for my new tv (being shipped from Sony) and my refurbished Samsung home theater system which I ordered from an online website on Oct. 27, received on Nov. 18, had for about a week, couldn't get the wireless rear speakers to work, and took in for repair. It also had a big dent in the top of the main unit/dvd player when I received it. Guess I should have bought a new one. But, I'm not very happy with my Samsung experience, including tech support, at all. I'm hoping my home theater system can't be repaired and they give me a new refurbished one or even better, a brand new one (Ha,Ha,Ha).


----------

